# DIY Gun Vise



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

One of the best DIY projects I've done in the last couple years: 
https://utahbiggameodds.blogspot.com/2019/03/diy-gun-vise.html


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

What do you mean by this? I assume your thinking the clamps should be turned around?

The only change that I would make would be to orient the two handscrew clamps in the direction... if I make another one I'll make sure to correct that little oversight.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

muddydogs said:


> What do you mean by this? I assume your thinking the clamps should be turned around?


I would switch the clamp circled so that the handle coming out on that side is on the top rather than the bottom.
The top screw is the one that I adjust most, once I get the bottom screw close I don't usually mess with it. So if I could do it over again I would have the top screw handles of each clamp on the same side, not the opposite side like they are now.
Sadly, a healthy layer of spray gorilla glue prevents me from making that change easily.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I made one years ago from aluminum that I fashioned with an adjustable piston for the recoil pressure. It operated similar as the front fork on a motorcycle. 


I loaned it out, and it never found its way back to me. Guess I'll have to build another one some day.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I was just looking at gun vices to buy yesterday. I have a cheap MTM holder, but I was just thinking how much easier it would be to level and mount scopes with a nice vice. I like your concept, I think I will build instead of buy. Thanks for sharing


----------

